# New find & a karma story: Monark Firestone IMPERIAL Super Cruiser



## Nickinator (Jun 12, 2012)

Nick helped a disabled fellow swapper out on Sunday, and loaded up all his bikes and parts for him, in 94 degree heat. Got so bushed we waited for about 45 minutes after the swap ended before we loaded our own stuff. 2 really great things happened because we didn't leave on time-

 1. A man whose late father had owned a Mead Ranger was there after the swap ended, and said he'd been looking for a long time for the exact Mead Ranger we had for sale. Fantastic! Sold! And we were happy he'd found his holy grail.

 2. A man pulled up in his van just before we left and walked over to Nick and asked him if he wanted to see a bike in his van. It was a super rare, all chrome, Imperial Cruiser, only made in 1953 for promotional advertising for Monark. Word is they were very limited production, and were raffled off by Firestone. He called us tonight and offered it to us for a very reasonable price, and Nick bought it with some Mead $. 

It's so cool when karma catches up with you that fast 

...and Nick is going to enjoy every minute spent shining that chrome...

Darcie


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice story. Also a sweet ride. Thats the good Karma right there.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 13, 2012)

*Nice!*

Nice bike!!  Was there alot of bikes  for sale at the meet?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 13, 2012)

charliechaindrive said:


> Nice bike!!  Was there alot of bikes  for sale at the meet?




yes there was a lot


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 13, 2012)

Dang!  Wish I would've went!


----------

